# TSH levels after lobectomy



## talula222 (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a right lobectomy 7 weeks ago due to a suspicios 4cm nodule. Everything worked out well and no cancer was found. My labs have always been normal with my TSH anywhere between 0.78 to 1.27 range being 0.3 to 5.50. I have had various symptoms for years wich were never easy to explain, exercise intolerance followed by muscle weakness. Digestive issues, dry skin, hair loss, tiredness. These are just a few. Before my surgery my T4 was testd for the first time and it was 0.98 range being 0.81-1.81. From what I understand now this is very low.The doc told me I might not need meds at all that what was left might work just fine, I had my labs drawn last week and the results were.

TSH 3.79 range 0.4 to 4.50
FreeT4 o.99 range 0.81-1.85
Free t3 265 raange 230 to 420

To me these labs are very low and require meds am I right? With only having half a thyroid left I don't want to overwork it and cause the other nodules to grow in the remaining side. I can also feel my thyroid swollen when I swallow. I saw two DR that said they wouldn't treat me until I fell between 5 and 10 on the TSH. The last dr I saw agreed to try me on some meds and was willing to work with me. We started on 0.75mcg of synthroid. I have had 2 doese of it so far but feel it might be a bit too much to start so I am going to split it in half for a while. I am just so happy to find someone who is willing to help...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talula222 said:


> I had a right lobectomy 7 weeks ago due to a suspicios 4cm nodule. Everything worked out well and no cancer was found. My labs have always been normal with my TSH anywhere between 0.78 to 1.27 range being 0.3 to 5.50. I have had various symptoms for years wich were never easy to explain, exercise intolerance followed by muscle weakness. Digestive issues, dry skin, hair loss, tiredness. These are just a few. Before my surgery my T4 was testd for the first time and it was 0.9 range being 0.81-1.81. From what I understand now this is very low.The doc told me I might not need meds at all that what was left might work just fine, I had my labs drawn last week and the results were.
> 
> TSH 3.79 range 0.4 to 4.50
> FreeT4 o.99 range 0.81-1.85
> ...


Yes; your T4 is so very low, you are a candidate for some thyroxine replacement even though your TSH is not that low. Reason? There often is a lag time. Takes a while for all the "messages" to get sent around through the system.

AACE recommends TSH range of 0.3-3.0.

I responded to your other thread also and did not know that you had part of your thyroid remaining which would have affected my answer.


----------



## talula222 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for your quick response. Sorry I didn't realize I hadn't included my lobectomy in my post as well. When you said you would have answered differently, what would you have suggested knowing that I have only half a thyroid! Any advice is appreciated as I am so new to all of this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

talula222 said:


> I had a right lobectomy 7 weeks ago due to a suspicios 4cm nodule. Everything worked out well and no cancer was found. My labs have always been normal with my TSH anywhere between 0.78 to 1.27 range being 0.3 to 5.50. I have had various symptoms for years wich were never easy to explain, exercise intolerance followed by muscle weakness. Digestive issues, dry skin, hair loss, tiredness. These are just a few. Before my surgery my T4 was testd for the first time and it was 0.98 range being 0.81-1.81. From what I understand now this is very low.The doc told me I might not need meds at all that what was left might work just fine, I had my labs drawn last week and the results were.
> 
> TSH 3.79 range 0.4 to 4.50
> FreeT4 o.99 range 0.81-1.85
> ...


You probably should call your doctor and tell him and ask for a lower dose. While splitting can work - you are just entering using replacement and should start on an "official" dose then lab in 6 weeks.


----------

